# Mozart for Amateurs?



## Guest

Have any of you played these Mozart pieces? Adagio in B Minor, Fantasy in D Minor, or Fantasy in C Minor? If so, which one would be the most accessible to an amateur?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

With all respect, Mozart's music is not easy to play at all, and Fantasy in C minor is not a work accessible for amateurs... But you may give his Sonatinas (Vienna Sonatinas) or Sonata in C K.545 as well as Sonata in Eb K.282 a try!


----------



## Pugg

The only things that comes (reasonable ) under my hands are the piano duet, specially when I play them with my teacher


----------



## DavidA

“The sonatas of Mozart are unique; they are too easy for children, and too difficult for artists.” (A Schnabel)


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone.


----------



## KetchupOnIce

Allegro in G minor KV 312 is a nice challenge.


----------



## Pugg

Not much piano/ Mozart players on this forum


----------



## Animal the Drummer

That's not necessarily the case. I'll bet there are a number who, like me, worship Mozart's music (Mozart is unquestionably my favourite composer) and play the piano but don't play much Mozart on the piano. He's demanding for an amateur as there's nowhere to hide in his music.


----------



## Balthazar

I have studied both of the Fantasies and am familiar with the Adagio. 

Among these, the Fantasy in D minor (K397) is definitely the most accessible. There are no serious technical challenges for an intermediate pianist apart from the (not insignificant) cadenza-like runs. However, Friskin and Freundlich note that even this work is “comparatively simple technically but much less so interpretatively.” 

The frequent, abrupt changes in mood make these pieces more difficult to play well than a glance at the score might suggest. As Il_Penseroso notes above, there are better entry points for Mozart, including some of the sonatas.

If you are asking for yourself, your teacher would be in the best position to advise.


----------



## Guest

Thanks. I've suspended lessons for a while until I retire in a few months. I'll probably hold off on Mozart for a while--get a little more scale speed and hand independence.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

When you get back to Mozart, the variations are delightful... they certainly hold plenty of technical challenge but what I particularly enjoy about them is seeing the many different ways he could develop and expand on one small musical theme. The variations on "Ah vous dirai-je, maman" (KV 265) are a good starting point - and even if you only work on the theme and a couple of variations, they're still loads of fun.


----------



## w00ster

I've just bought a house in which the owners had left a piano.
I play guitar, banjo and a little bit of everything but I'm totally clueless as far as actual music theory so I've decided to watch tutorials on Youtube and learn ''Ronda alla Turka''






After about 4 hours I can kinda play the first 30 seconds or so
Piano is really hard but fascinating to learn!!!


----------



## w00ster

EDIT: After 4 hours I haven't learned to spell it either.
I meant ''Rondo'' of course
...and ''Turca''.


----------



## Guest

I decided to resume lessons 3 weeks ago. My new teacher thinks I could handle Mozart's Adagio K.540 from a purely fingering standpoint. Making it legato will be the trickiest part. After I'm finished with the first movement of Beethoven's "Moonlight," she wants me to learn Chopin's Prelude No.20, then I'll start the Mozart--probably by mid-summer.


----------

